# Cats



## Chipl (Jan 20, 2014)

Does anyone here have cats? If so, how many and feel free to tell us about them. I have two; a 10 year old knock off Maine **** and an 8 year old domestic shorthair.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I've got three! Two brother/sister Maine **** Tabby mixes who are 5 and a half years old, will be 6 this July. And a short hair silver tabby, most likely a mix who is 4 years old this April so he's 3 right now.

Here is Ieli the sister Maine ****.



MC her brother who is king of my fish box lol. (MC stands for Mischievous Cat as he was very much so as a kitten, not so much any more)


Funny picture of him:


Siberian as an 8 month old kitten


And this passed Summer


Siberian and MC chillin on the bench


----------



## Chipl (Jan 20, 2014)

They look so cute. I want cats that look close to that in my lifetime.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a beautiful, fluffy tortoiseshell, Remy, seen in my avatar sitting under an umbrella. She's a small thing, maybe 2.5kg, and an indoor cat. She loves going walkies out in the garden on her lead, though! I brought her with me when I moved out of my mum's, and she's very happy being an indoor cat.
At my mum's are two more- a handsome black boy named Seeley, whom our neighbours abandoned (thought a friend was feeding him while they were away; they weren't, so we took him in, they had to leave the country permanently and so left him with us). There's also Lexie, a gorgeous kitten- mostly white with grey tabby splotches and two adorable caramel markings. Her colouring is the result of a genetic mutation. I found her as a stray when she was about 3 months old, and she managed to find her way to my mum's the next night. (I swear to God, I have no idea how she found me. Seriously.) Mum took her in since I was moving out a few weeks later and taking Remy. Lexie is also an indoor cat.

We seem to like names ending with an 'ee' sound- throughout my life we've had Rocky, Skye, Chloe, Ollie, Remy, Seeley and Lexie.

...I REALLY like cats lol.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I have 2 tortoiseshell moggies
Gem is noisy and selfish but very smart. Ive trained her to walk on a harness




And Toffee is really old and arthritic now. Her favourite things in the world are getting pats and terrorising the dog


----------



## Glass Fish (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a furiously naughty boy cat! His name is Houzi (meaning monkey) and he lives up to that name. I adore him though and he knows it. He's a blue and white sphynx, we call his skin pattern fancy.


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

I had a kitty named Tiger. She was my baby. She, her brother and her sister were feral and tried biting or scratching everyone. I spent a while summer sitting outside the shed they were under, slowly getting them out and socialized. I used a stick dragged on the ground to get them to play, and instead of forcing myself on them, I lured them to me. My neighbor got Mittens (the brother) and Stripes (the sister), and Smoky, renamed Tiger, lived with me. During summer she was allowed outside when she wanted. Towards the start of this year's winter, she didn't come back. I wanted her inside for winter. My dad found her on the side of the road. She'd been hit by a car. She was one year old. Her death really hit me hard because none of my other really close pets had ever died before. (I had a hamster when I was 7 ish but I hardly saw her since she was at dad's house, and a cat that died but we had given him away and he died there. He was evil and tried to kill us all.) Any way, it really upset me that she died because we were so close, since I raised her. She was the first pet i ever had who was _mine_. Her mom didn't want them anymore and bit them in the face if they came near her. I really miss her. If anyone has read the book "Forever Paws," she was my forever paws.

This is Mittens, Stripes, and Tiger. Tiger is the one in back, Stripes is lying down in front, and Mittens is black and white.


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

This is Tiger a little older. This is my iPad background picture.

... Idk why it's upside down...


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, Ravaari! My cat is an indoor cat because I'm scared of that happening, and also because I don't want her killing the native wildlife... Or, you know, the wildlife killing her, since this is Australia ;-)
Tiger was beautiful. The loss of a pet is always very hard, especially if you've raised them since they were babies :-(


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

Yea, it was hard. We rescued a new cat named Georgie Pi. Someone dumped him off by my friend's house. He was declawed, so he can't protect himself.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Poor Georgie Pi :-( Hopefully he'll have a long, happy life with his wonderful new family :-D And good on you for rescuing :-D


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I have two cats, Streak a seven year old tri-color tabby, and Sparta a one year old lynx point tabby. 

(laying on my daughter)


(laying on me)


(hogging my bed)


(Pretty blue eyes)


And ive realized i dont have a picture of Streak alone on this computer that is from the front... lmao! Whoops...


----------



## loveaBetta (Jul 17, 2013)

*this is my love Levi*

Levi will be 2 y/o in April hes my spoild rotten boy being an only cat who grow up with 7 ferrets I think he thinks he a ferret  he's days are never borning


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

ok the cat and the ferrets are awesome! I have an almost 3 year old black tabby named Tabitha who I got from the SPCA as a kitten a month after I had to put my cat Squeak down due to feline leukemia.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I own only 1 cat, a small female tabby, Cisqua (pronounced sis-kah).
She was born on my parent's farm. Her mother was a feral, but she never relocated her kittens when we found them. She took excellent care of them, and seemed to be fine with us dropping by to play with them. She gave birth to them in a 5 gallon pail that had some straw in it xD Why she chose there, we never know. Once they got older, we moved them in to a large bin we had kicking around and she was okay with that. 
Once I moved to the city to go to college, I missed having a pet (I had to leave my dog at home with my folks), so I took one of the kittens (Cisqua) with me and she would travel back and forth from home to the city with me. She would fall asleep during car rides and has become best friends with my dog  When the nights got cold, she would crawl under my blanket and curl up close to me to stay warm, or curl up next to my neck when I slept.
She is also toilet trained, so she does her business in the toilet. She has always been fascinated with water, so I took advantage of it since my husband has asthma and cat litter dust has given him a small case of pneumonia in the past. She's my pride and joy, even though she terrorizes the bettas and my leopard geckos. She will be 2 years old this spring.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

She is absolutely beautiful Sathori! Great story as well! I wish I could take my cats to college with me! lol Well...I live at home so that would be counterproductive really XD All the same!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Pepe, my beautiful, muscular tuxedo tom


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Lia, my lovely moggy sitting in the garden.


----------



## Waking Buddha (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my goodness all of these cats are so so cute!! :blueyay:

This is my sweet baby Pippy, she's 7 months old








She's got a little heart on her shoulder~

These are our family cats. Whiskers who is 17 years and walks around purring for seemingly no reason.









And Blue Boy who is around a year old. He has an old man face. Such a goof ball.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Your cats are stealing my heart! <3

I love cats! I've rescued many & my oldest has passed away. I currently only have one cat.

Here was my oldest cat. She's gone now, but every now & then we bring up the way she used to lay in game boxes or take up half the couch.  She is missed.









Right now I have a black cat with a white spot on her belly. Her name is Oreo, of course. I call her demon cat because she is SO moody...lol. She loves to get brushed if she's in the mood, loves to lay on your lap, get a massage if she's in the mood. lay on top of things you're trying to work on, sit on my shoulder, go outside, hold hands & is a VERY picky eater. She likes beef things & not much else. Although, she did get a new wet food in her last Petflow Spoiled Rotten Cat Box that she gobbled up quickly. All of my pets (except my fish lol) travel with me. When we go home to WV, she loves to run the forest & even has a raccoon friend. 

Here is what I wake up to: 









Luckily, she's only waiting for luvins: 









She always wants to have her paw on my hand when she's close:









I work in an office off a warehouse & we've been getting the feral cats outside fixed & fed. 
Here are two that have gotten used to us & love to come in and visit. 









Oh & lookie. Rescue kitten pics just because cats. <3


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Just wanted to share this photo of Remy. She's, erm... Not very photogenic, so it's nice to have photos where she's not glaring. We keep our aquarium above the bath tub (temperature is pretty constant and we are VERY careful with chemicals), and on this particular day, Remy took issue with me sitting in the bathroom with Rygel and leaving her out.

She's getting on now, she's been my precious child for ten years. Bless her fluffy pantaloons, she's a grumpy old girl. But I expect she's got a lot of life in her yet, being an indoor cat. She's certainly not adverse to galloping up and down the hardwood floors in our hallway like a racehorse


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

*my kitty*

One Cool Cat.
I've posted this photo elsewhere, but I love this cat and just have share! This is her as a youngster... she's an old lady now.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

My family fostered a wild kitten last summer. She'd been found in my aunt's boss' garage, and their dog did not take kindly to a kitten. She was too light weight for a shelter, so probably a little over six or seven weeks, very malnourished, but an adorable little thing. 

Of course, she proceeded to be a little wild child who enjoyed peeing in random places, clawing her way up your leg, trying to attack Pepe(our highly sophisticated and unamused tuxedo tom, neutered and an outdoor boy with a taste for killing birds and moles, and bunnies). We called her Gatito, little cat in Spanish, and she particularly enjoyed sleeping on my bed, beating up on Pepe's poor tail, trying to escape to outside(thank god she never figured out the cat door), and playing with yarn.

Gatito was adopted two days after we finally turned her into the shelter :tongue: can you see why?


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

My Bengal babies!

Pet quality faulted kitties!

Rasputin (named after a video game character)



















Natasha



















Raz is a faulted brown spotted Bengal and Natasha is a faulted silver spotted Bengal, honestly the best cats I've ever had. Smart, talkative, sweet. My babies weren't cheap, but worth every penny, bought them from one of the founders of the Bengal breed. Jean mill née sugdeon.


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

Every bodies kitties are so cute!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

My new kitten! Her name is indy which is short for indulgence  

She's about 3 months old but we can't be certain on her age because she was just abandoned at a shelter with 2 of her sisters. 

We've had her for almost 2 weeks now  



That's one of her sisters in the background. Both of them were adopted before her but only by a few weeks/days


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh wow jesssan! She's absolutely beautiful! I'm loving all the cats here!!

Here's a pic I took with my phone so, sorry for the quality! But I felt the need to showcase Siberian again because he's just so darn adorable!!

So when I lay on my bed on my stomach, I generally am on my laptop and with my arms both at my keyboard it makes a great circle for kitties to sleep in....except I don't normally allow it since I like to move a lot and Siberian gets annoyed when I do. So to save us both the trouble, I don't normally allow him to do that unless I'm watching a movie or a show or something on it. Siberian generally tries to sneak into my "circle" usually by trying until I give up or sitting next to my shoulder and then generally moving until he's over my arm and into the circle....this time he tried something else lol!

I present to you; Siberian the Monorail Kitty XD He's literally all on my arm in this picture and he actually fell asleep like this too and I'm just like....wtf? haha


And Ieli was feeling left out. I had to block her from doing this because she actually knocked the hood off the tank and was drinking from it but I'm afraid she'll see Rembrandt and think he's a good snack!!


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Please ignore me in the first pic, the baby is four months old and this was our first kitty, Squeak who was three at the time. She decided right away that he was her's. She unfortunately had feline leukemia and we had to put her down just over a month later.
The other pictures are of Tabitha (Tabby). We adopted her from the SPCA at 8 weeks old and she decided right away that Ian belonged to her also. She has also claimed my younger son, my husband and I are merely tolerated lol.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> She is absolutely beautiful Sathori! Great story as well! I wish I could take my cats to college with me! lol Well...I live at home so that would be counterproductive really XD All the same!


Haha thanks! I would live with my folks on the weekends, and at my aunt and uncles during the week (my college was in the big city, and my folks lived 2hrs away). I didn't want to take my dog with since she doesn't like being left alone for long periods of time and HATES car rides xD My aunt and uncle had a cat and a dog, but they were rather antisocial and never came down to the basement where I "dwelled" lol So Cisqua was my cure to loneliness. 
Since I got married and moved to a new place, she's had many adventures...









When we were moving in, we just threw everything in main entrance of the house to just get it all in. The bean bag chair ended up on a bunch of boxes in a corner beside a window. We came back inside to see her quite comfortable. We leave, and come back to her on top of the cupboards. Since she's never been on cupboards before, she thought her self to be "stuck" as she couldn't figure out how to get back down xD
And of course, upon finding a bag of CLEAN clothes, she wormed her way into the middle of the bag...


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Cat on a van.. she climbs up there so.she can look into the kitchen window and beg for food.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

rsskylight04 said:


> Cat on a van.. she climbs up there so.she can look into the kitchen window and beg for food.


LOL That's so funny.  They're so smart! Ours will just sit on her cat tree & turn her head sideways all cute like when someone puts a fork in their mouth.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have 2 cats, Shadow started her life with us a handful of black and white fuzz. A co-worker gave her to us. My husband fell in love with her and she is like his daughter. Middle pic is what she has turned into. Last pic shows her "sister", Princess. Princess is utterly unimpressed with the baby. 

I don't understand why black cats have such a bad time being adopted. Shadow is sweet and loving, she follows us like a dog from room to room.Her favorite game is finding Princess's high places and chasing her from them.

I didn't want another cat after my other one died, but this one just captured Richard's heart, and mine too, after a few days.


----------



## bluebird (Apr 22, 2014)

Everyone has such cute kitty cats! I love black cats especially and my boyfriend and I rescued two because of the rate at which they are euthanized. Jellybean was there from a kitten to age 6 months before we got him. Echo was just a kitten. He loved her so much, groomed and hugged her always. He had such seperation anxiety, and I think the companion did him well. He acted like a mom instead of the Tom cat he is.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

My only question with 2 black cats? How do you tell them apart? By their behavior, size or sounds? I love my Shadow but having 2 black cats must be like having identical twins! Not sure if my 2 cats will ever be that friendly with each other. Princess tolerates Shadow, but doesn't want to play with her. Maybe with time..


----------



## bluebird (Apr 22, 2014)

jag14 said:


> My only question with 2 black cats? How do you tell them apart? By their behavior, size or sounds? I love my Shadow but having 2 black cats must be like having identical twins! Not sure if my 2 cats will ever be that friendly with each other. Princess tolerates Shadow, but doesn't want to play with her. Maybe with time..


Hi Jag. 

My two cats are different sizes. The female has a really tiny head and average body, longer tail. 
My male cat is a big head, slender , panther-like body. Much bigger. 
Sometimes I see big males in rescues and wonder if I got another, would I be able to tell him apart? I hope so..I think they do look different..but so hard to tell at first.


----------



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

Bluebird, I love your cat's eyes in the first pic! They're beautiful


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2014)

I have a 5 year old cat named Logan. I went shopping for a hamster and instead came home with a cat.:lol:


----------



## Morgyn (Mar 7, 2014)

trilobite said:


> And Toffee is really old and arthritic now. Her favourite things in the world are getting pats and terrorising the dog"
> 
> Omg Trilobite, Toffee rocks, especially that last picture lol.


----------



## Morgyn (Mar 7, 2014)

Aww to all the cats!

Here's Kamiko, formerly Shadow, an eight year old cat we adopted when a coworker moved out of the country. She got sick w/cancer and died from a blot clot day after biopsy, about nine months time with her. She was such a sweetheart.


And our current girls adopted from a local no-kill shelter last spring. Keyna is on the left- grey/blue (Welsh name pronouced Key-NA) and Shantie (different spelling of Shanti and pronounced the same- Sean-Tea) is the white and grey tabby mix. They love the Bettas- pictures are of Shantie with Dexter (yes out of ignorance I bought a half gal tank when I "rescued" him but have since corrected) and Keyna with Vighnesh.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

My Shadow loves to climb onto the betta tank and drink from it. She has fallen in a couple of times. She doesn't seem to notice the betta at all.

She likes to guard her "drinking fountain". I go to feed or clean the tank she sits in front of it and smacks me.


----------



## Morgyn (Mar 7, 2014)

LOL jag14!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

This is Jake, my rescued Egyptian Mau. (Yep, that's a thing. We thought he was a tabby at first, but his stripes are only on the tips of his fur, which is a Mau-only characteristic. We can always tell if he's been shedding on something because his hairs are individually striped.)

My older brother pulled him out of an abusive home and brought him back to my family. I was about nine or ten at the time and was in. love. Of course he kind of scared us, because he'd bite or scratch at the slightest "provocation," but I kept going after him anyway and after a while, he stuck to me like glue. Actually, he was friends with our Border Collie first, but I was the first human he liked.

When he came to us, he never purred, didn't really play, and didn't want to be touched. Now he purrs all the time, roughhouses with our other three cats, and sits on laps. (And he's hard to shift if he's happy sitting on you. The dude's really heavy.) He's the alpha cat in our house and rather protective of our Oriental Shorthair girl.

The fish is Felix, my MG HM in his 1.5 gal tank. It's not that the tank's tiny, it's that the cat's huge. XD

Needless to say, the lid stays firmly on.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

When I had a 75, my cats would just knock off the filter cover and drink whenever they wanted. The white cat used to dangle his tail in it. I was sure one day, that Jag-my 14inch jag/dovii hybrid was going to get a bite of cat tail. He did fall in the 75 once, but got out quick! He was one wet ticked off cat...


----------

